# 4.2 FSI Now for Audi A6 and A8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of the world’s most modern eight-cylinder engines is now available for the Audi A6 and A8 model lines. The 4.2 FSI, closely related to the high-revving V8 in the Audi RS 4, develops considerably more power than its 335 bhp predecessor. With the aid of petrol direct injection, it now generates 350 bhp (257 kW). And at the same time, its fuel consumption is around 10 percent lower. The immense power of the eight-cylinder engine is transferred via 6-speed tiptronic transmission and quattro permanent four-wheel drive.
The new engine is available in the new 2007 model year for all A6 models and for the standard-wheelbase and long-wheelbase versions of the A8. The basic prices are € 61,300 for the A6 4.2 FSI quattro saloon and € 76,200 for the 
A8 4.2 FSI quattro.
The A6 3.0 TDI quattro will now also receive more power – in future, like the Audi A8, it will generate 171 kW (233 bhp, instead of the previous 225 bhp).
Also available for both model lines is the Audi parking system advanced, which aids the driver with a wide-angle rear-view camera when parking. The completely distortion-free images contain guidance lines which show the line the car should follow and the distance to obstacles based on the steering angle. This is a system which has already proved itself in the Audi Q7 and which received nothing but praise from the media on making its debut.
In the cockpit of the Audi A8, a 5-inch central display will be a standard feature of the driver information system, replacing the 3-inch monitor used up to now. This has the advantage of an improved and enlarged display of information on navigation, consumption and range. Further information can also be shown in parallel on the colour display.
Rear passengers can also enjoy a new perspective in the 2007 model year of the A8 and A8L if desired: with the Rear Seat Entertainment plus system from quattro GmbH, they will in future have the option of watching TV via monitors in the head restraints of the front seats while travelling. The system is operated via remote control from the rear.


----------



## fxhomie (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 4.2 FSI Now for Audi A6 and A8 ([email protected])*

Assumption is North America will also see these changes for the 2007 model year.
Since the 4.2 FSI motor is based upon the compact "ketten" motor, what happens with the extra room under the hood of the A8? Extra cushioning for the more stringent Euro pedestrian crash standards?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: 4.2 FSI Now for Audi A6 and A8 (fxhomie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fxhomie* »_Assumption is North America will also see these changes for the 2007 model year.
Since the 4.2 FSI motor is based upon the compact "ketten" motor, what happens with the extra room under the hood of the A8? Extra cushioning for the more stringent Euro pedestrian crash standards?

Just looked at my 2007 order guide and it is 100% stated in there that the A8L, A8, and A6 4.2 will all get the 350HP FSI in 2007 woohooo


----------

